
Russian reality TV show Game2: Winter to 'allow' rape and murder in Siberia - andresgottlieb
https://www.theguardian.com/tv-and-radio/2016/dec/15/russian-reality-tv-show-allow-rape-murder-game2-winter
======
andresgottlieb
The game gets good when there are only two players left. One of them can kill
the other and go to jail, but would still win. This might end in an
interesting black-mirror-ish social drama, in which public opinion could
become a factor.

For example, what if both remaining players were trying to kill each other,
does the winner deserve to go to jail?

------
Insanity
It says it is allowed but you will get arrested for doing so as it is illegal.

Well then rape and murder is always allowed, you'll just get arrested.

It is now just allowed to be broadcast.

Odd title, and I find it appaling that people would want to watch this.
Reminds me of the Hunger Games.

Also, you need to be mentally sane to sign up it says.. But who would do that
when being mentally sane?

